# Dog's back itching and sensitive



## marlasinger (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Hoping for some ideas and advice. 

We have a 12 year old collie-lab cross named Max. About two weeks ago, he started developing a very itchy and sensitive back. It is mainly around his shoulder area, and you just have to slightly touch him and his body twists, and he does the 'jiggling leg' thing. But the last few days we don't even have to touch him for him to have these itchy spasms. He will be walking around and then suddenly it's like his back twists and he can't walk straight for a bit. He'll also do that thing with his lip (stretch it), like they do when you are scratching a good itch. He seems to get relief for a short while when we scratch his back. He doesn't appear in pain at all, but he can't be comfortable. 

We've washed his bedding, given him a bath with medicated shampoo, and check his back for any odd marks or lumps or fleas, but all looks fine.

Could this be an allergy? We've not changed anything. He is on Arden Grange for Seniors, and has been on that for about a year. Every morning he gets a Joint Care treat, as he has done for months. I'm really at a loss what this could be.

Any advice would be appreciated. I can't get to the vets until the end of next week and am wondering if there is anything I can do in the meantime?

Thanks,
marlasinger


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

If it were an allergy I would have thought it would be more widespread than what you say.

Personally I would take him to the vet for a skin scrape to find out exactly what is causing it because it sounds as though the poor fella is feel less than comfortable.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

marlasinger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping for some ideas and advice.
> 
> ...


Its the time of the year for harvest mites so that may be a possible they are intensely itchy, those you can see as little reddish/orange dots. Its only the larvae stage that causes the problem they are usually only on the dog for a few days but they cause intense itching and of course if the dog did develope an allergy to them it could possibly last longer.

there is also something called seasonal itch from grasses and pollens at this time of year, can be caused by contact or breathing in the pollen. Dermacton can help with that usually shampoo bar, spray or oitment form
Dermacton - Skin Relief for Dogs with Itchy Skin

Other thing thats possible too is fox mange or sarcoptic mange mite, these burrow and lay their eggs in the skin and are intensely itchy, those you cant see, they are usually found with a skin scrape and a look under the microscope by the vet but thats not 100% but there is a blood test and that usually is 100% if thats what it is. For sarcoptic mange you have to use a veterinary prescription spot on like Stronghold and I think Advocate covers it too.

There is also cheyletiella Mites, these you can see they are also known as walking dandruff, because literally they look like dandruff but move. Thats intensely itchy too, and again you need vet strength special spot ons again I think the above two do this mite as well.

For all round skin health and to improve skin condition and help with itchy sensitive skin there is Yumega Plus a supplement that you can get in Pets at home and other good pet shops Dog & Cat Supplements, Proven To Improve Your Pet

However its best to get it checked out first by the vet, If he continues to scratch an starts to break the skin he can then get secondary bacterial infection which will mean antibiotics as well.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Under a bright light with a magnifying glass take a closer look between the fur, if it's not something outside might be joint related inside ?

Compare area of distress with other skin/fur over hips - back bone.


----------



## marlasinger (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I've had a close look at his skin, and I can't see anything wrong. His skin is it's usual pale blue colour, there's no flakiness, redness, or mites. 

He seems a tiny bit better this morning, but I don't know if that's just me imagining it, because I kept him away from grass this morning on his walk.

I shall definitely get him to the vets this week as I can't stand the thought of him suffering.  He was very bad last night, but I wonder if that's because I aggravated it by shampooing him with medicated shampoo. 

I shall post back what the vet says, so it can maybe be of future use to someone else.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

This sounds like Hot Spot caused by an allergic reaction. If he`s not had one before it could be set off by an insect bite or possibly some food he`s not used to that he`s sensitive too. If you`ve ever reacted to a gnat bite you`ll know how it feels. 
I expect the vet will give something to soothe it. Try to stop him scratching - there is a danger of secondary infection if they break the skin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Snap! We too have a collie lab cross 12 weeks old

Reba has also been scratching at her right shoulder (almost since we got her) and recently lifting her leg to scratch at her chest area. I had a good look this morning and there doesn't seem to be anything there but her hair is patchy at her shoulder....

We haven't had her outside on the ground at all and she has had her vaccs, worming tablets and flea meds all from the vet. I'm baffled too

Good to know someone has such a similar pup though, and at the same age! We'll have to compare stories.

gavs


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm an idiot! Just re-read your frst post and see that your "pup" is a bit older than mine!

I can pick your brains though about having this type of dog
gavs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gavs said:


> Snap! We too have a collie lab cross 12 weeks old
> 
> Reba has also been scratching at her right shoulder (almost since we got her) and recently lifting her leg to scratch at her chest area. I had a good look this morning and there doesn't seem to be anything there but her hair is patchy at her shoulder....
> 
> ...


There is Demodectic mites often seen in pups, A lot of dogs have a few mites present, that cause no problems whatsoever as the immune system keeps them under control. Pups can pick them up from Mum if mum has them, and because pups immune sysstem is immature and then with the added stress of moving to a new home on top, the mites can multiply in a pup so it can cause itching and bald spots. You can get as little as one or two patches.
It is mostly seen in pups under a year, although it can also occur in older dogs who become below parr health wise, stressed ot have immune mediated or auto immune problems.

Demodectic mites by the way you cant see, they live in the hair follicles so it requires a skin scrape from the vet and a look see under the microscope, sarcoptic mites are the same they burrow into the skin so again requires a skin scrape or a blood test which tends to be more accurate, I dont think there is a blood test for demodex although I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Many thanks sled dog hotel,

I will phone vet and get an appointment for her - she does scratch quite a bit.

Gavs


----------



## Rolo11 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Gavs,

What did the vet say? What was the outcome?

My dog has exactly the same symptoms. He’s always been a bit ticklish on his back. Just gently rub and his back arches and his leg springs into an involuntary reactionary kicking motion. Like when you tap someone’s knee and the leg comes up on its own. 

However, more recently his whole back has been like this. You don’t have to search for the specific spot anymore. Just tickle him anywhere and off his leg goes.

Bit worried this isn’t normal. No skin issues.


----------



## Shane k (Nov 3, 2018)

Rolo11 said:


> Hi Gavs,
> 
> What did the vet say? What was the outcome?
> 
> ...


I have had the same problem for the last two years. I have my dog on apaqual but it is surpressing his immune system and it's just a bandade. Have you got to the root of the problem yet?


----------



## Steff4nie (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, was there an outcome to this thread? Ive got the same problem with my dog.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Steff4nie said:


> Hi, was there an outcome to this thread? Ive got the same problem with my dog.


It might be worth starting your own thread as this is a zombie on, and the OP hasn't been here for years.

Click on start new thread and off you go


----------

